# Best Trailer Lights To Buy



## HeavyHook (Jul 6, 2015)

Broken passenger trailer light that needs to be replaced... I am looking online and noticing there are a lot of options. I am thinking of going with the LED style but it would be nice to be able to replace them if they do go out at some point. 

Is there a certain brand that is noticeably better or well known that I should be aware of?


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 6, 2015)

just make sure they're submersible.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 6, 2015)

bcbouy said:


> just make sure they're submersible.



I see they all say submersible for the ones im looking at but either way all reviews say that the bulbs still get wet.

I take it submersible doesn't mean waterproof... I take it trailer lights arent suppose to last that long if you are regularly dunking them?


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 7, 2015)

Best thing I did with my trailer was go with LED lights (tail and marker) and rewire the whole thing. I kept having my incandescent bulbs short out due do getting dunked when loading/unloading the boat. At one particular ramp I use a lot, I have to get my entire wheels underwater to get the boat off. Since I went with LED's I don't even worry about unhooking the lights at the ramp anymore. Was fed up dealing with trailer light issues pretty regularly. Don't remember what brand I got though. But couldn't be happier in the year or so I've had them on. They are also MUCH brighter than standard incandescent trailer lights. Should have made the switch the first issue I had with my trailer lights.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 7, 2015)

Weird - I responded but it didn't post for some reason. 

BigTerp - Thanks for the response. I went ahead and purchased two piece submersible Trailer Light LED kit. $29.99 with coupon at harbor freight... I know you get what you pay for but these are worth a shot. Good reviews and I know someone who has them and they have been great. They installed very easily and look great... Will be dunking them later this week so I will see how they work after that.


----------



## Seon (Jul 7, 2015)

HeavyHook said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> > just make sure they're submersible.
> ...



It's the otherway around. Just because it's waterproof, doesn't mean they can be submerged. It took me a couple of pair of LED taillights to finally read the lable :roll: .


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 7, 2015)

i believe,but not positive that subs will drain quick.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 7, 2015)

The packaging / instructions & description say "submersible and waterproof design - created specifically for water launches". I will be dunking them later this week and will let you know how they go. Tomorrow I'm going to complete the wiring by adding the heat shrink and making sure everything is as water tight as possible.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 8, 2015)

I found what brand I got.

https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Submersible-Marine-Trailer-Trailers/dp/B0072O864E/ref=redir_mobile_desktop/181-9109363-0388602?ie=UTF8&l=Product%20Details&pd=1

I bought mine off of Ebay though. And then added submersible side marker lights from the same seller. I also ran a dedicated ground wire from my wiring harness back to each tail light and used tinned, heat shrink connectors for all of my connections. I'm sure all of the above has helped to keep them trouble free so far. May have been a bit overkill, but I use my boat every weekend in the fall/winter before dawn running to the boat ramp to go duck hunting. Always nervous someone is going to rear end me. The LEDs are much brighter and (so far) haven't given me any problem, which makes me feel better when trailing in the dark.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 8, 2015)

I dunk my lights 2-3 times per week so I am trying everything I can to make these last years without a problem. I also am afraid of someone rear ending me so going with LED was a must. I saw your thread BigTerp after searching for a few pages and saw your struggle - I am in the same situation. 

I wired everything this morning and they turned out great. Everything worked and was bright as heck. There is a solid amount of heat shrink on them too haha but you can never be too careful.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 8, 2015)

You should be good to go!!! :beer:


----------



## ProduceMan (Jul 9, 2015)

Unless they're not legal in some states, I can't see any reason not to build a removable light bar. Never gets wet, all problems gone. No need then for high dollar lights.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 9, 2015)

Produceman - you mean a brake light bar? If so I know you can add them up to a certain amount. In Florida it is required that two brake lights be visible at each end of trailer - (left and right) must be attached and in working order. 

Otherwise it's not a bad idea and might actually be ok and legal


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 9, 2015)

HeavyHook said:


> Produceman - you mean a brake light bar? If so I know you can add them up to a certain amount. In Florida it is required that two brake lights be visible at each end of trailer - (left and right) must be attached and in working order.
> 
> Otherwise it's not a bad idea and might actually be ok and legal



I've been throwing around the idea of adding a brake light bar myself. Just for the added visibility for other people on the road. Should be simple to wire into my existing lights, I would think.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 9, 2015)

BigTerp said:


> HeavyHook said:
> 
> 
> > Produceman - you mean a brake light bar? If so I know you can add them up to a certain amount. In Florida it is required that two brake lights be visible at each end of trailer - (left and right) must be attached and in working order.
> ...



Agreed, Ive seen a third one added in the center on many trailers. Doesnt seem like it would be that hard and would add more lights to be seen which is always a good idea imo.


----------



## ProduceMan (Jul 9, 2015)

This is what I built for out of PVC <$20. The gunnel tiedown goes thru the crosspiece and the lights bungee to the lift handles. No wiring on the trailer, just feed the wires up the center of the boat over the bow and down to the plug You can pull the whole thing off in a couple minutes before launching.Saltwater eats lights.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 10, 2015)

Dunked the lights today and they worked great. Did not see any water in the lens etc. Looked good and seemed water proof for now.


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 11, 2015)

Two things: 

Years ago when I lived in south Florida i built a light bar that went across the back of my 12' jon and was held in place with the strap that held the boat down. The one time I had to move the trailer without the boat I just put the bar across the rear of the trailer and held it on with two clamps.

I have learned that the ONLY way to keep trailer lights working is to get them high enough to not go in the water when launching. Mine are mounted on the top of the rear brackets that hold my guides. They are the standard tractor lights that mount with on hole. Just make sure you get the ones that have a dual circuit for brake lights and running lights. They can be had with a red rear facing lens and an amber front facing lens making the trailer easy to see even in the dark. And they now can be had with LEDs rather than incandescent bulbs which is what I will get if I ever have to replace them.


----------



## Skiffing (Jul 13, 2015)

I bought seachoice beginning of season. One tail light is completely dark. Defect where wires are sealed. Just saying


----------

